# [SOLVED] BSOD due to ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7F1C0) and ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've been getting BSOD for almost a year now because of these two errors. I have tried clean installs of windows, buying new ram, and a new keyboard (because according another website forum a while back the old Logitech wireless keyboard mouse combo driver was responsible, and for a while it did fix the problem).

I sent in my motherboard to Asus to see if there was a problem and they said there wasn't, have new ram and keyboard (which came in 4 days ago) and new mouse. Still same problem. I very much appreciate any help you could give, this issue has had me doing this for a while :banghead:

OS- Windows 7 Ultimate 
x64
(This was original, bought it along with my setup august 2010)
Fresh install 5 days ago

Phenom II x4 965
HIS Radeon HD 5830 
Asus M4A89GTD PRO USB3
Cooler Master GX 750W
Corsair 8GB Vengeance RAM

thanks again in advance

--EDIT--

Posted .zip
RAM Info


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: BSOD due to ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7F1C0) and ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)*

Here are the two mini dump files since the reformat


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: BSOD due to ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7F1C0) and ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)*

i also ran memtest and after a pass it said there were no issues. I had run this test before many times as well and they has all also come up as no error


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD due to ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7F1C0) and ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)*

Memtest+ needs to be run for at least 6 full passes.

AODDriver2.sys Is AMD overdrive it's been known to cause issues on WIn 7 x64 systems > uninstall for now

These 4 from the Asus AI suite also are known trouble makers, I don't install them any longer. 
ASACPI.sys Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
AiCharger.sys Wed May 5 04:37:36 2010 (4BE12E50)
AsIO.sys Thu Apr 22 07:18:03 2010 (4BD0306B)
AsUpIO.sys Sun Jul 5 22:21:38 2009 (4A515FB2)
Check the Asus site for updates.

nusb3hub.sys Thu Apr 22 21:34:35 2010 (4BD0F92B)
nusb3xhc.sys Thu Apr 22 21:34:36 2010 (4BD0F92C)
Since the 1 was usb related check the Asus site for updated USB3 drivers as well


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY


```
[font=lucida console]
Debug session time: Tue Oct  2 09:24:03.471 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\100212-37455-01.dmp]
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:00.000
BugCheck 109, {a3a039d898c8253f, b3b7465eeb44f495, fffff800034609c0, 1}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
Bugcheck code 00000109
Arguments a3a039d8`98c8253f, Reserved b3b7465e`eb44f495, Reserved fffff800`034609c0, Failure type dependent information 00000000`00000001, Type of corrupted region, can be  generic data region odification of a function or .pdata  processor IDT  processor GDT ype 1 process list corruption ype 2 process list corruption ebug routine modification ritical MSR modification
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x109
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_ONE_BIT
BiosVersion = 3029   
BiosReleaseDate = 07/05/2012
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Mon Oct  1 10:24:23.179 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\100112-29858-01.dmp]
System Uptime: 0 days 9:45:11.334
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8009291440, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa800acae010}
Probably caused by : usbhub.sys
Bugcheck code 0000009F
Arguments 00000000`00000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time fffffa80`09291440, Physical Device Object of the stack fffff800`00b9c518, Functional Device Object of the stack fffffa80`0acae010, The blocked IRP
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_AiCharger_IMAGE_usbhub.sys
BiosVersion = 2301   
BiosReleaseDate = 07/18/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``

[/font]
```

*** 3rd PARTY DRIVER LIST *** 

```
[font=lucida console]
ALSysIO64.sys               Sat Jul  9 20:27:45 2011 (4E18F201)
AODDriver2.sys              Tue Mar  6 04:55:00 2012 (4F55DEF4)
ASACPI.sys                  Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
AiCharger.sys               Wed May  5 04:37:36 2010 (4BE12E50)
AsIO.sys                    Thu Apr 22 07:18:03 2010 (4BD0306B)
AsUpIO.sys                  Sun Jul  5 22:21:38 2009 (4A515FB2)
AtiPcie.sys                 Tue May  5 11:00:22 2009 (4A005486)
AtihdW76.sys                Fri May 11 04:25:40 2012 (4FACCD04)
GEARAspiWDM.sys             Thu May  3 15:56:17 2012 (4FA2E2E1)
LGBusEnum.sys               Mon Nov 23 20:36:48 2009 (4B0B38B0)
LGVirHid.sys                Mon Nov 23 20:36:48 2009 (4B0B38B0)
MpFilter.sys                Tue Sep 14 20:19:28 2010 (4C901110)
MpNWMon.sys                 Tue Sep 14 20:19:30 2010 (4C901112)
RTKVHD64.sys                Fri Jan 29 01:48:35 2010 (4B6284C3)
Rt64win7.sys                Fri Jun 10 02:33:15 2011 (4DF1BAAB)
Soluto.sys                  Mon Feb 14 07:25:50 2011 (4D591F4E)
VX1000.sys                  Tue Oct  6 21:49:19 2009 (4ACBF39F)
amd_sata.sys                Wed Apr 11 10:40:24 2012 (4F8597D8)
amd_xata.sys                Wed Apr 11 10:40:27 2012 (4F8597DB)
amdiox64.sys                Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
amdxata.sys                 Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
atikmdag.sys                Fri Jul 27 21:48:09 2012 (501344D9)
atikmpag.sys                Fri Jul 27 21:14:47 2012 (50133D07)
cpuz135_x64.sys             Wed May 23 10:53:22 2012 (4FBCF9E2)
jraid.sys                   Mon Jan 11 06:28:18 2010 (4B4B0B52)
mcdbus.sys                  Tue Feb 24 05:34:07 2009 (49A3CD1F)
nusb3hub.sys                Thu Apr 22 21:34:35 2010 (4BD0F92B)
nusb3xhc.sys                Thu Apr 22 21:34:36 2010 (4BD0F92C)
tap0901t.sys                Wed Sep 16 02:02:43 2009 (4AB07F83)
tmpB7AA.tmp                 Sat Jul 26 09:29:37 2008 (488B26C1)
tmpE12A.tmp                 Sat Jul 26 09:29:37 2008 (488B26C1)
usbfilter.sys               Fri Mar 30 23:48:56 2012 (4F767EA8)
usbfilter.sys               Tue Dec 22 03:26:22 2009 (4B3082AE)
[/font]
```


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: BSOD due to ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7F1C0) and ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)*

Thanks for the info, Ill run memtest again tonight and leave it running and in the mean time uninstall those programs


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: BSOD due to ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7F1C0) and ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)*

I've uninstalled the programs and found an update for the the renasas USB 3.0 controller but the AODDriver2.sys file is associated with AMD Fuel and I dont think I can uninstall it.

Will run memtest tonight. thanks again, ill write back in the morning with results


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: BSOD due to ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7F1C0) and ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)*

sorry about the late reply, i ran memtest last night and after 7 passes it came up error free. As I stated above, I've unistalled those programs except for AMD Fuel which seems to be tied to the Catalyst controller. I wasnt able to use the computer much yesterday after the changed but will be doing so today. Ill report back with the results. thanks again for your help


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD due to ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7F1C0) and ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)*

Yea you might have to try uninstalling the video drivers and Catalyst package completely and installing the driver only, but for now lets see how the other updates go.


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: BSOD due to ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7F1C0) and ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)*

just had another crash. im going to unistall the drivers now and reinstall them. If you dont mind would you check what this was about as well?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD due to ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7F1C0) and ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)*

Follow the instructions here to install the driver only> ATI video cards - DRIVER ONLY installation procedure


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD due to ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7F1C0) and ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)*

This driver which is a dynamically allocated driver is in the dmps> tmpB3C4.tmp Sat Jul 26 09:29:37 2008

Do you have Daemon tools, VM ware or any other virtual software installed?


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: BSOD due to ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7F1C0) and ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)*

I have magicdisc installed. Also I just finished reinstalling the driver according to that website


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD due to ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7F1C0) and ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)*

If it bsod's again uninstall magicdisk to test.


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: BSOD due to ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7F1C0) and ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)*

Will do, thanks for your continued help!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD due to ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7F1C0) and ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)*

Hi - 

3 dumps; 2 bugchecks - 
*0x109* = kernel corruption
*0x9f (0x3,,,)* = device blocking an IRP for too long a time

Further detail on the *0x9f* IRP seems to confirm *AiCharger.sys* & involves a USB device - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console][B]0: kd> !irp fffffa800acae010[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Irp is active with 15 stacks 13 is current (= 0xfffffa800acae440)[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]No Mdl: No System Buffer: Thread 00000000:  Irp stack trace.  Pending has been returned[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]    cmd  flg cl Device   File     Completion-Context[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]<snip>[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]            Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console][ 16, 0]   0  0 fffffa8009291440 00000000 fffff88000f6e890-fffffa80093139e0    [/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]           \Driver\[COLOR=Blue]usbhub[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\AiCharger.sys, Win32 error 0n2[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for [COLOR=red]AiCharger.sys[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for [COLOR=red]AiCharger.sys[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]    AiCharger[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]            Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000002[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]>[ 16, 2]   0 e1 fffffa8009313890 00000000 fffff80002e6fce0-fffffa800a6ce320 Success Error Cancel pending[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]           \Driver\[COLOR=red]AiCharger[/COLOR]    nt!IopUnloadSafeCompletion[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]            Args: 00051100 00000001 00000001 00000002[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console][ 16, 2]   0 e1 fffffa8009302a00 00000000 fffff80002e6fce0-fffffa8009f7fd40 Success Error Cancel pending[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]           \Driver\[COLOR=blue]usbccgp[/COLOR]    nt!IopUnloadSafeCompletion[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]            Args: 00051100 00000001 00000001 00000002[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console][  0, 0]   0  0 00000000 00000000 00000000-fffffa800aba3160    [/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]            Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000[/FONT]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=usbhub.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=usbccgp.sys

http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=AiCharger.sys

*uTorrent* is not helping us here - please remove it.

*Saluto* has caused BSODs in the past; not sure if they ever got their act together or not. Remove Saluto.

The 2 *0x109* BSODs are kernel corruption. Hardware failure can be a cause, e.g., RAM failing, thus unable to properly hold kernel code or a rogue driver is attempting to patch the kernel.

If the latter, Driver Verifier can help flush out the offending driver.

Run - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

I myself am unsure as to the origin of the dynamically allocated drivers -

```
[font=lucida console]tmpB3C4.tmp                 Sat Jul 26 09:29:37 2008 (488B26C1)
tmpB7AA.tmp                 Sat Jul 26 09:29:37 2008 (488B26C1)
tmpE12A.tmp                 Sat Jul 26 09:29:37 2008 (488B26C1)[/font]
```
Regards. . .

jcgriff2



BSOD SUMMARY


```
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Wed Oct  3 16:21:57.186 2012 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\SysnativeBSODApps\100312-27346-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:41:15.310[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BugCheck 109, {a3a039d89ae5d5a2, b3b7465eed62a4f8, fffff80003460a70, 1}[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : memory_corruption[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 00000109[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments a3a039d8`9ae5d5a2 b3b7465e`ed62a4f8 fffff800`03460a70 00000000`00000001[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x109[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_ONE_BIT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosVersion = 3029   [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosReleaseDate = 07/05/2012[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = System Product Name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Tue Oct  2 09:24:03.471 2012 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\SysnativeBSODApps\100212-37455-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:00.000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BugCheck 109, {a3a039d898c8253f, b3b7465eeb44f495, fffff800034609c0, 1}[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : memory_corruption[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 00000109[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments a3a039d8`98c8253f b3b7465e`eb44f495 fffff800`034609c0 00000000`00000001[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x109[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_ONE_BIT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosVersion = 3029   [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosReleaseDate = 07/05/2012[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = System Product Name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Mon Oct  1 10:24:23.179 2012 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\SysnativeBSODApps\100112-29858-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 9:45:11.334[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8009291440, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa800acae010}[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000009F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`09291440 fffff800`00b9c518 fffffa80`0acae010[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosVersion = 2301   [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosReleaseDate = 07/18/2011[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = System Product Name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨`` 
[COLOR=#000033]J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP (jcgriff2)[/COLOR] 
 
[URL="http://mvp.microsoft.com/profiles/Griffith"][COLOR=#000055][U]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/U][/COLOR][/URL] 
 
[URL="http://www.sysnative.com/forums/member.php/1-jcgriff2"][COLOR=#000033][U]jcgriff2 - Sysnative Forums[/U][/COLOR][/URL]
 
[URL="http://jcgriff2.com"][COLOR=#000055][U]www.jcgriff2.com[/U][/COLOR][/URL] 
 
 
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
 
 
[/FONT]
```


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: BSOD due to ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7F1C0) and ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)*

JCGriff2, 

I'll uninstall uTorrent and Soluto now too just incase but I use uTorrent to download unlicensed anime (legal), not for downloading movies and what not. Do you know of any good/reliable torrent clients?

Also I uninstalled ASUS Ai Charger a little while ago, is it still appearing?


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: BSOD due to ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7F1C0) and ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)*

Also, thank you for your help as well


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD due to ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7F1C0) and ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)*

Aicharger goes back to the 1st dump - *0x9f*; does not appear in the 2 more recent *0x109* dumps.

No torrents here, so I can offer no alternatives.

Remove uTorrent for the duration until BSODs solved. It is to say at the least a wild-card and its removal means one less item that is a possible contributing factor to the BSODs.

What you install after you leave us. . . I have no control over. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: BSOD due to ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7F1C0) and ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)*

Haha kk, I have uninstalled utorrent and soluto and am running the video that caused the bsod about an hour ago to see how it goes

Thanks again to you both!


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: BSOD due to ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7F1C0) and ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)*

Hey guys, happy to say that so far there hasnt been a BSOD, that said the hardest thing ive done so far is word overnight and watched an HD video. ill let you know how it goes with gaming


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: BSOD due to ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7F1C0) and ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)*

I think the problem was with MagicDisc, because there hasnt been a crash since I uninstalled it. Ive since reinstalled the catalyst manager for the video card bc I needed some of the features within it but have stopped the AMD Fuel process from booting with the computer through msconfig.

Thank you both again for your quick responses and thorough help, this problem had been driving me crazy!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD due to ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7F1C0) and ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)*

Good to hear, thanks for letting us know


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello guys same issue again :/ i had to restore an image of the comp bc there had been a virus that got on about 2 days ago when my parents used the comp, and afterwards i uninstalled the programs again. But then the comp started crashing about 2 hours ago.

magic disc, soluto, utorrent are uninstalled. 

i had uninstalled amd's catalyst system and then reistalled the chipset drivers but then it crashed before and after the uninstallation of the video drivers 

Im going to upload the minudumps, would you mind checking them out please?


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

i reinstalled the video card drivers bc since they were unistalled when the computer crashed i didnt think they would be a problem to reinstall, plus it limited some features, should i uninstall that?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Chumly248 said:


> i had to restore an image of the comp


What image?

Have you reinstalled Windows itself?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

an image i made myself of the computer after a fresh install and installing just the drivers and a few application, i made it last friday after this started happening thursday and i fresh installed (last week of september)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Bugcheck =*0x109* = kernel corruption.

Failing hardware can be a cause.

A rogue driver attempting to patch the kernel is another possibility.

You can run driver verifier - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

I would forget about the images an re-install Windows 7. If a fresh install BSODs with a *0x109*, then unknown hardware failure is the likely cause.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


```
[font=lucida console]
Debug session time: Sat Oct  6 20:38:10.184 2012 (GMT-4)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\SysnativeBSODApps\100612-22354-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
System Uptime: 0 days 0:27:38.308
BugCheck 109, {a3a039d899832780, b3b7465eebfff6d6, fffff80003460a70, 1}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
Bugcheck code 00000109
Arguments a3a039d8`99832780, Reserved b3b7465e`ebfff6d6, Reserved fffff800`03460a70, Failure type dependent information 00000000`00000001, Type of corrupted region, can be  generic data region odification of a function or .pdata  processor IDT  processor GDT ype 1 process list corruption ype 2 process list corruption ebug routine modification ritical MSR modification
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x109
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_ONE_BIT
BiosVersion = 3029   
BiosReleaseDate = 07/05/2012
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
[/font]
```


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: BSOD due to ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7F1C0) and ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)*

alright im running driver verifier, sorry when I restored, it had turned it off and i forgot to re-enable driver verifier. Ill post w/e result appear. Thank you for your help


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD due to ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7F1C0) and ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)*

OK... see if Driver Verifier flags any 3rd party drivers.


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: BSOD due to ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7F1C0) and ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)*

Not sure if this is relate but my system idle process has been running high as well, around 60-70 doing nothing. No programs opened and no virus scanner scanning. (I use Microsoft security essentials BTW)

Just more info  thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD due to ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7F1C0) and ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)*

Check Resmon & see what it's (not!) doing - 
START | type *resmon*

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: BSOD due to ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7F1C0) and ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)*

Hey guys once again it seems a few days have passed without any crashes. I found (using resmon) that my gadgets were the cause of the higher than usual CPU usage, specifically addgadget's GPU METER which apparently is buggy. So after uninstalling last night all seems well again...once again thanks for you time and for helping me work through this, I really appreciate it!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD due to ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7F1C0) and ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)*

Great find!!!

Quite a few of those gadgets are horribly written!

I experienced the same with a 3rd party Internet monitor under Vista.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

